# Hammered the saugeyes tonight!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Rainy crappy night but the saugeyes where on again tonight. Got soaked but me and my buddy limited out. Fun night! Smallest fish was 16" and the biggest was 24". All others were over 20"! Threw back a few smaller ones.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, It sure was on last night..I really dislike putting my rain gear on but it was worth it. Even ended up with dishpan hands. Rained so hard the one time the rain drops were bouncing on the water.. I think??? I ended up catching 17. 3 big girls went back along with a bunch of others. Kept 4 real deep hooked ones. !/16 oz jig with a Joshy J5,, clown and a lime crush rogue did most of the work..


----------



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good job guys. I look foward to your posts every fall Foxbites. Trying to get this firewood done and am hoping to get out soon. Keep the pics coming


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

If u don't mind me asking I'm going to to school in Athens county and would love to hook in to some saugeyes the only place that has the near me is lake Logan are you fishing the Columbus area?


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

You always hammer the fish. Congrats.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> If u don't mind me asking I'm going to to school in Athens county and would love to hook in to some saugeyes the only place that has the near me is lake Logan are you fishing the Columbus area?


Snowden is supposed to have some although I've never caught any there.. but have seen pics. Lake Rupert is supposedly good also but I've only been out there twice and just caught catfish both times. Rupert is about 40 minutes away from Athens. And you can catch some nice sauger, and sometimes walleye and saugeye at Whites Mill on the Hocking too. I trap my own live bait and fish it on the bottom there with a slip sinker rig and stinger hooks.. but usually I catch more catfish, gar, and drum than eyes.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> If u don't mind me asking I'm going to to school in Athens county and would love to hook in to some saugeyes the only place that has the near me is lake Logan are you fishing the Columbus area?


It's been a few years since I've fished Dow lake in Strouds Run state park but is was a really good lake. I'm not sure if they stocked it with saugeyes, but they do, or did, stock it with trout. It's also a good bass lake. And it's right in your back yard!


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

polebender said:


> It's been a few years since I've fished Dow lake in Strouds Run state park but is was a really good lake. I'm not sure if they stocked it with saugeyes, but they do, or did, stock it with trout. It's also a good bass lake. And it's right in your back yard!


I like Strouds, probably the most beautiful lake in the county. It is not stocked with Saugs as far as I know, and the trout are stocked in the spring and very few if any make it over the summer. But I met someone who said they caught a 9lb largemouth out of there.


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

What lake are you fishing


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

It's not any said lake. This time of year there all giving up eyes. One just has to put in the time. Don't be afraid to move to different locations on the lake and try different things. Last night I just knew I wanted to fish the wind ward side. All that wind we've been having helps in stacking bait fish plus a little mud line. The only trouble was I think every leaf in the lake was up against the shore. Sure wanted to throw a 5.5 rogue but got tired of cleaning leafs off of it. Put on a Joshy 3.25 Silktreuse and ended up with 5 short ones and 3 keepers. Did move 3 times to find active fish.

Have to add that there's lots of folks on here that post about catching fish both with and without pictures. BY FAR they are out numbered by others out there fishing and lots of those also catch fish. There's number of them that don't use stringers but put the eyes right in a bucket and the lid goes back on it. Talk to them and some will act like they have never even caught a fish in there life time. We all see them... I guess there just out there to breath the cold night air.


----------

